
BNSF Railway Evaluating Drones in New Mexico - kposehn
http://www.railwayage.com/index.php/m_and_w/bnsf-evaluating-drones-in-new-mexico.html
======
ant6n
I dunno, it seems it would be easier to inspect rail lines using rail drones
rather than aerial drones.

~~~
cpitman
I'm not sure that is true. Anything on the rails has to inter-operate with
rail traffic and control systems. A drone can inspect the track regardless of
rail traffic.

~~~
jlarocco
That, and wash outs or fallen rocks can block the tracks.

------
modeless
Caltrain needs these.

